# All in One or no All in One!!!!!!!



## Brandon (Dec 14, 2006)

Has anyone has any expeirience with nano reef all in ones because im killing myself trying to figure out what to get. It's a good deal but the shipping will be expencive with the weight and everybody that gets one ussually mods it to make it in working condition.

Thanks i just wanna know some peoples experienses with the all in ones.


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

can you show us what one your looking at? i still think you should do your own tank,there much beter looking than those kits.but i just like square tanks,maybe you like the curved edges and the easy built is filters on the kits.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 14, 2006)

I dont like the curved edges its just that it comes with the tank a skimmer a filter a light and stuff. I would have to buy a tank and everything seperate and tanks here in ontario are like 100 bucks for a 10 gallon new.

Im not saying this exact one but its still a pretty good deal seeing as the lights that im gonna have to buy will cost the same as the whole setup.



http://www.marinedepot.com/md_viewItem.asp?idproduct=JB7133

Because i might go the sump route and that is a fair bit of money.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 14, 2006)

Omg now im kinda leaning toward www.glasscages.com (many 20 tall/long or 30) depending on shipping prices.

has anyone had any luck with these guys?


Also should i get 30" long or 24" long? (for corals and lr)


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

I looked at those glass cages and they look like a standard tank with some glued on peices of glass for a filter. you can do better. When you say a new 10 gallon tank is a hundred bucks. your not being serious rite? because around here a brand new tetra-fin 10 gallon tank is 10 buck.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 14, 2006)

to be honest i actually am seriouss lol. Thats why im looking for a cheaper route. And i emaild the glass gusy and they can only ship acrylic and stuff.


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

brandon its relly hard for me to belive the tanks are that expensive. but i will take your work. If you want a nice glass tank i could buy it localy and i would ship it Cause i dont know if you will be satisfied with a acrilic tank. they bow out a lot and just dont look very good.+ they will scratch. I can get the tank for 20-25 bucks(im guessing) I have not clue what shipping would be i could prolly box it in some scrap wood i have liing around. If you dont like that than try a local search and check your gregslist to see if anyone is geting rid of one.
When you say a 10 gallon tank is 100 buck what kind of tanks are you talking about? Brand? style? a bowfront will add extra costs and some brands are extremely high priced. look for all-glass of tetrafin.


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

i just looked at the critter cages website again and there prices are high. im sure there very good tanks but still the price is high. If i would recemend one of there tanks i would go for those acrilic cubes. they make awsome looking reefs.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 14, 2006)

But i thought acrylic yellows after time and everyone that gets one hates them. And compared to the priced in canada i think there good. ( i was in walmart the otherday and looked at tanks for like a 30 gallon its 160 bucks. :O


----------



## Brandon (Dec 14, 2006)

See heres a tank with an american price and its acrylic  Price is still high

http://www.petsmart.com/global/prod...85&itemNo=1&In=Fish&N=2030056+4294962446&Ne=2


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

That sea-clear tank is the exact tank i was talking about when i said some tanks brands are relly expensive. that is the same price they sell them for around here. i would never buy one. What you need to do i look for another local fish store (a petsmart or something) and get just a standard glass tank. I know canada will have a petsmart or a petco and they all cary tanks. just look in your phonebook and find a petco or something. there is not reason y you will not have a local dealer of fish tanks.
''But i thought acrylic yellows after time and everyone that gets one hates them'' I only recemended that tank becuase you said they would only ship acrilic and off the acrilic tanks those were my favorites.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 14, 2006)

If you look at the link it says petsmart right in it and i have a super pet, big als, petsmart, and petcetera near me. I am 100 percent possitive that they don't sell 10 gallon tanks for 10 bucks because i would of bought like 5 by now.



> I only recemended that tank becuase you said they would only ship acrilic and off the acrilic tanks those were my favorites


Does that mean you have had experience with acrylic?


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

I have had experience with acrilic and i would not buy one again. i cant stand the amount they warp+they scratch. I have not had any experience with those tanks in particular i just like the look of cube. 
You should check out your phonebook for more fish stores or ask petsmart people.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Modern acrylic does not yellow. If taken care of properly an acrylic tank will last for years. That's the hard part being gentle with them. My 400g is acrylic.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 14, 2006)

> If you want a nice glass tank i could buy it localy and i would ship it Cause i dont know if you will be satisfied with a acrilic tank


Thanks i never noticed you offered this, how about i give you my email in pm if you didnt get it the last time and ill messenger you my postal code.
Than i could see if it's actually worrth it.
Thanks



> Modern acrylic does not yellow. If taken care of properly an acrylic tank will last for years. That's the hard part being gentle with them. My 400g is acrylic


Thanks, i would buy an acrylic tank if i was buying bigger (Stronger) but im buying small so the price would be huge.


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

Ok i will check to see how much shipping would be and you can decide than.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

I can get a all in one Nano cub. 29gal, built in Refug, skimmer and Refug light for $189.99


----------



## Brandon (Dec 14, 2006)

You can get it or you can get it for me, and thanks trreherd.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

I would need your city, state, zip to price out shipping. You can PM me the info so no one sees. Then Saturday when I go in to work (At a LFS) I will see about the shipping. Maybe we can get the company to ship to you. If not we will have to ship it for you. How much would you want to spend All together? Let me know that then I could see what there is out there with shipping included.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks alot but i have no money yet so maby when i start making money ill see what i wanna do.

Thanks


----------



## Brandon (Dec 14, 2006)

Hi again,

I just found a tank topfin i think and i was wondering with kind i should get long or tall. What do you think would be better for corals and stuff.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 14, 2006)

Lol sorry for all these posts but i wanted to know if this light would be good enough for the stuff i want on a 20 gallon

http://www.marinedepot.com/md_viewItem.asp?idproduct=ES53005

Thanks

Also i wanted to know what a ballast is?.



And could you tell me if any of these pumps are good?

And what flow rate should i get?

http://www.marinedepot.com/aquarium_powerheads_pumps_viaaqua.asp?CartId=


http://www.marinedepot.com/aquarium...tics_oscar_enterprises_dive_power.asp?CartId=

http://www.marinedepot.com/aquarium_powerheads_pumps_taam_seio.asp?CartId=

http://www.marinedepot.com/aquarium_powerheads_pumps_zoomed_power_sweep.asp?CartId=

http://www.marinedepot.com/aquarium...stems_maxi-jet_mini-jet_micro-jet.asp?CartId=

http://www.marinedepot.com/aquarium_powerheads_pumps_hagen_aquaclear.asp?CartId=

http://www.marinedepot.com/aquarium_powerheads_pumps_eheim_compact_pump.asp?CartId=

http://www.marinedepot.com/aquarium_powerheads_pumps_eheim_aquaball_internal_filter.asp?CartId=

http://www.marinedepot.com/aquarium_powerheads_pumps_azoo.asp?CartId=

I dont even know if i can actually use any of these but w.e i would just like the cheapest good quality one.

Thanks


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

I think you should get the 20 high. I like them becuase with a 20 long there is a lot of surface area for evaporation on the top. This would be alright if you would just keep replenishing the lost water but the thing of it is that in a 20 long the disance the water will go down will not be noticable so you will not beable to replenish the water corectly. In a 20 h you will easily beable to see the water loss and replace it. Now if you got a sump then i would recemend a 20 long because you can fit more coral and sense they are shallow the lighting will be much more effective.
For that light i would recemend that for a soft or low and some medium light corals. go for the duel bulb fixture so you can keep cooler corals. 
A balast? you dont need to know anything about them your light will come with it. all i know is you need one.
all those pumps are fine. What do you plan on useing them for? I would recemend the sio seio sence you willl not have a strong main pump from a sump.
You should get a few powerheads.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 14, 2006)

I still dont know if im doing a sump but i found 10 gallon tnaks for 11 bucks so how could i build it outa that. And i still dont know why i need the overflow thingy. If the water overflows into the little overflow box how does it get up hill and down to the sump withought a pump.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

You don't need a sump...... But it can drastically improve the quality of the tank. Most of the all in one nanos do not have provisions for an over flow. Please keep that in mind. You might just want to get a 20g for $20, an overflow box for $40, a nice high wattage T5 light (or even better yet 150-250w metal halide), a 10g tank for sump, a nice Eheim hobby pump to lift the water back up, a small ASM skimmer to clean the water. My guess is you could get it all for $300 or a little less depending upon how much you research. Oh and I forget you Canuks have to add about another 20% for exchange rates. Canadian quarters, hah what a joke.


The most important step you can make is to nail down exactly what you want from the tank right here and now. You can always "grow" into the tank but it will cost a lot more then just setting it up the first time.

So are you interested in SPS, clams and inverts?

Are you interested in brightly colored puffy corals like brain corals or hammer corals?


Do you prefer mushrooms and zoas?

Do you only want a fish tank?

Do you want a mix of everything, if so then figure you'll need the whole package. A softie tank, shrooms and leathers only, will need minimal attention. LPS tanks will need better lighting and flow. SPS and clam tanks will need the cleanest of water, highest of lighting and flow. If you plan to mix then plan on an SPS tank so you can grow into the tank instead of growing the tank into your needs.


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

Good point on the whole exchange rate thing mike. But he already found a dealer of tetrafin.
I think he should go all the way. If you get a job you could have a sick tank. I will be geting a camera within a week so i will be sending some picks your way to try to explain to you some of this stuff. Like the over flow box. all you need to know is if you want a sump,you need a overflow.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks every one money wouldn't be an issue but i have to be looking toward a driving school, a car, collage. If i were older i would have everything done buy now. Umm wel i just took like an hour for no reason and drew a diagram plz tell me if its right and everything is in the right spot. I dont know how im gonna get my hands on the supplies and cut every thing right for a sump. Although i could buy one from glasscages unless anyone knows somewhere else to get it. Also i have one more question about the overflow box. How does the water get over the thing and into te sump. Secondly why cant i just stick a hose in and use a pump to bring the water down. It's cheaper than buying a 70 dollar overflow box. Anyways heres the drawing. Any tips?


----------



## Brandon (Dec 14, 2006)

Okay i made a really quick sketch. (about 3.4576 seconds to be exact) Tell me why i cant use this instead of an overflow box.



If it's not possible ill probbably never understand until i get one if i do.lol


Thanks


----------



## Brandon (Dec 14, 2006)

> You don't need a sump...... But it can drastically improve the quality of the tank. Most of the all in one nanos do not have provisions for an over flow. Please keep that in mind. You might just want to get a 20g for $20, an overflow box for $40, a nice high wattage T5 light (or even better yet 150-250w metal halide), a 10g tank for sump, a nice Eheim hobby pump to lift the water back up, a small ASM skimmer to clean the water. My guess is you could get it all for $300 or a little less depending upon how much you research. Oh and I forget you Canuks have to add about another 20% for exchange rates. Canadian quarters, hah what a joke.
> 
> 
> The most important step you can make is to nail down exactly what you want from the tank right here and now. You can always "grow" into the tank but it will cost a lot more then just setting it up the first time.
> ...


I like the idea of zoas, mushrooms, hammers, maby a clam and ya colour is big on me right now. And i dont know what lps and sps means But i would like some inverts maby. Also you said i would need a sps tank if i wanted to combine so would i need a sump? and how much money would i put into it.

Since it seams like you know alot would these lights work (1 for tank and 1 for sump if i get one)

Tank
http://www.marinedepot.com/aquarium...ent-usa_satellite_sunpaq_fixtures.asp?CartId=

Sump/filter
http://www.marinedepot.com/md_viewItem.asp?idproduct=ES53120

Thanks


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

The first diagram is perfect. But you need a overeflow box. If you had a pump bringing the water down to the sump and another bringing the water back,what are the chances those pumps are gunna pump exactly the same rate? one may get gummed up a little and it would overflow your tank or your sump causeing a mess.If you dont want to pay 70 for a new overflow you could get a used one OR you could get a acrilic tank and buy a 40 dallor overflow kit,but you would need to do some drillin.
a overflow works like this. theres a u shaper siphon that pullls that water out of the tank then it splashis over this wall inside the box(i dont know the purpose of this) and then there is a whole in the bottom of the overflow were the water falls down into your sump.


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

You relly dont need to understand how they work,to tell you the truth i dont ever know how they work, iv studied it but i cant figure out how it perfectly controls the water level in my tank and sump.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 14, 2006)

I saw a homemade one and he says he has to suck the air out to make the water flow over.

Also everybody keeps telling to get t5 lights but there like 500 bucks so wouls the ones i listed work?


----------



## Brandon (Dec 14, 2006)

Would a Refugiums
work?

I dont really know what it is.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 14, 2006)

Has anyone had anyluck with these?

http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp18489/si1379612/cl0/redseaprizmdeluxehangonskimmer

http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU.../cl0/aquariumsystemsseacloneproteinskimmer150

http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU.../cl0/aquariumsystemsseacloneproteinskimmer100

http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...0/cl0/coralifesuperskimmerneedlewheel65gallon

http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...0330/cl0/aquariumsystemsvisijetproteinskimmer

Thanks


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

All of those skimmers are a waste of money. If I had to pick one, it'd be the Coral life. Other than that BubbleKing, H&S, Bubblemaster, Deltec, Euroreef, Turboflotor, and ASM. From highest quality to lowest. Those are the types of skimmers that really work and work well.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 14, 2006)

Lol i think the bubble king is a little bit out of my range. I look around a bit more.

Thanks


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Check Ebay. There are some great deals on older ER ESV-5 and or the new extruded acrylic 80g skimmers. They really work. You can also find some nice deals on ASM, like the miniG for about $100.


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

Peope are telling you to get t-5? It relly dosent matter if you have 130 watts of compact flourecent or 130 watts of t-5. Have you considered going fish only and then uprading your lighting? The lighting will depend on what you want to keep. you will get MANY different opinions on lighting, mike will want you to get metal halide but i think you should go with a used cp fixture. 

Would a Refugiums 
work? 

I dont really know what it is.

Im not relly sure what your getting at here we were just talking about skimmers and lights and you jumped to refugiums. Ask that again.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Like I stated before in another thread, I have always wanted MH light, but never knew it would make a difference, wish I would of know CRM last year before I paud $325 on my PC's. MH give a better apperence, And with MH you can keep about anything you want.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 14, 2006)

But wouldn't i have to get 2 metal halids? and i said refugium because there like sumps. Also i want to get corals, thats the reason i want a sw tank. And if i wanted a sump how would i build one and what kind of light wouldi use for cheato.


If i get a long tank i would think i would need to halids and can i just get the kits and build one and they will be the same as the pre made?

Thanks


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

Im not even gunna touch to topic of lighting but all im gunna say is whatever you kind of light you go with get 6-10 watts per gallon. 
Go to this site and type in all the questions you have, then when you get some backround information then ask some specific questions. Its hard to answer your questions cause there so broad.
http://saltaquarium.about.com


----------



## Brandon (Dec 14, 2006)

Lol thanks.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 14, 2006)

Does anyone here have a halide like this one because the bulbs are so expencive and i dont know if it's worth it because it burns out like every year or so.

http://www.marinedepot.com/md_viewItem.asp?idproduct=PF2675&idCartRow=3839781&isKit=0


----------



## Brandon (Dec 14, 2006)

Ok i just calculated every thing i need and its a bit over 500 bucks so i might not do a sump just a filter maby not even a skimmer for a while. i might be able to save up for a sump though.


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

ya that sounds good.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Good lighting isn't cheap, neither are corals. Dead corals that died in your tank are the most expensive piece of equipment you could ever buy.

This thread is so long and cumbersome I think I've forgotten what the intentions were. If the tank is under 55g a 250w set up would work great. I know of a perfect one right now for $150 complete with actinics. It's one month old a friend is shutting down a tank he just started. In fact he has a beautiful sump for $100. LMK.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 14, 2006)

Cool i just pmed him where does he live? And i think my sump dream is dead for a little while, but if it comes with everything i might buy it.


----------

